# Tarantula Posters



## becca81 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thought I'd try these out from Photobucket - turned out pretty nice 

(they are all my photos)


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 15, 2006)

Very nice.....


----------



## xgrafcorex (Sep 15, 2006)

very nice indeed.  i like the one on the left more though...theres more of a variety of background.  :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Sep 15, 2006)

oh sweet.what do those cost?


----------



## Skypainter (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow! Those look very professional.


----------



## Pyst (Sep 16, 2006)

haha very cool work Becca !


----------



## RottweilExpress (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, good stuff. I prefer the "terrestial" version too. Perhaps you could add the scientific names for them as well, I know I'd appreciate that if I were a customer!


----------



## regalis (Sep 16, 2006)

How did you made that poster ???   it's so cooool


----------



## becca81 (Sep 16, 2006)

These are mainly for me - I did them in Photobucket.  There is now an option there where you can make your own poster for $10.  It was my first time ever trying it out, so I didn't pay too much attention to the detail and I would change some stuff around next time, but I liked how they turned out.


----------



## tarcan (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice looking posters Becca!


----------



## becca81 (Sep 16, 2006)

tarcan said:


> Very nice looking posters Becca!


Thanks!

That's your arm in one of the posters!


----------



## TheNatural (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi becca,

very nice job there, congrats.
Im gonna copy your idea, hehehhe


----------



## tarcan (Sep 16, 2006)

becca81 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's your arm in one of the posters!


LOL X 1000 your right... I wonder who is the hairiest between me and the A. huriana!


----------



## Philth (Sep 16, 2006)

How cool, Like I needed to see something else to go waste money on.  Thanks for the idea  -Tom


----------



## regalis (Oct 31, 2006)

hey becca..where is that option for making posters ?? i can't find it anywhere..btw, i am registered on photobucket.


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 31, 2006)

Those are awesome, Becca!  I'll have to make one of those too.


----------



## regalis (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep me too..but where is that option for posters??? i can't find it anywhere..and i am registered on photobucket.


----------



## MilO*luv*kr3w* (Nov 3, 2006)

woahh niiice very artsie  :worship:


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh that reminds me, I want a poster of spiders/Ts for my daughters room. shes only 2 but LOVES spiders! (We got her a walking singing spider for Xmas, its huge!)
If only I had a decent printer i could do this myself!
Must check out Ebay next time...


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 4, 2006)

:clap: Nice job becca, they look pretty cool!:clap:


----------

